# Gel socks



## lucy123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Have just seen a pair of these for the first time?  Are they worth buying for treatment of hard skin heels?  Are they okay for diabetics - i cant think why not?

If you have a pair, do you moisturise before wearing them?

I was thinking these would be nice after running to soothe my aching feet?


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 3, 2014)

I've used the bliss gel socks for years and love them.  I moisturise before I use them and they're lovely and cooling and my feet are really soft afterwards.  I'm new to Diabetes so I don't know if we should use them but I still do.  I know we shouldn't use the peel socks that remove dead skin (I assume because they contain an aspirin derivative but not sure), but the gel inside the moisturising socks isn't the same so I assume it's OK.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2014)

It will say on the packet if they are not suitable, I would imagine


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 3, 2014)

I think that a lot of the footwear 'dont's' are based on the assumption that a PWD could well have little or no sensation in their feet and that micro vascular damage will mean any nicks or cuts will take longer to heal and could get infected. 

If you still have good sensation and pulses I've never really been able to understand why (for example) I might be deterred from occasionally going barefoot on a beach or whatever.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cool  
Just one question KC what are peel socks?


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 3, 2014)

Peel socks are bootees that you put on and it makes the hard skin peel off, their official name is exfoliating boots I think.  I used to use them once a year to get rid of hard skin on my heels, but they all say they're unsuitable for diabetics, it could be over cautious companies who think you might harm nerve damaged feet, but a lot of them contain a derivative of aspirin which might also be an issue (according to the pharmacist at Boots).

Btw I asked the Bliss lady if their gel socks are suitable for people with Diabetes and she said yes, so I'm guessing the other brands will be fine.  The bliss socks are ridiculously expensive, but I love em


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2014)

The ONLY reason I might be discouraged from walking barefoot on a beach Mike, is because hopefully, the sand is far too hot to do so in comfort - you know, like Arthur !


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 3, 2014)

Try and get a pair of Skechers Shape-ups they have a sort of convex sole so most of the running takes place on the ball of the foot, they've done wonders for my hard heels (they are a bit hard to get for men, I got my from SportsDirect at a sale price).  Otherwise I just use a Micro-Pedi and Flexitol (on prescription).


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 25, 2014)

Well - tried some peel socks (no mention of not being suitable) but disappointed to report back that they did an excellent job of removing the okay skin off my feet and left them nice and soft - but did nothing for the hard skin on my heels!  back to pumice I think.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 25, 2014)

lucy123 said:


> Well - tried some peel socks (no mention of not being suitable) but disappointed to report back that they did an excellent job of removing the okay skin off my feet and left them nice and soft - but did nothing for the hard skin on my heels!  back to pumice I think.



Oh dear, that's a disappointment . I use the emjoi micro pedi now since my favourite exfoliating socks are definitely not suitable, and it's brilliant, not a jot of hard skin.  Bit messy mind


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have the micro ped but it doesn't seem to do anything on my feet at all - I did wonder if I was using it right and I did check I had took the plastic cover off  Was really hoping this would work but doesn't seem to even on the soft bits


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 25, 2014)

lucy123 said:


> I have the micro ped but it doesn't seem to do anything on my feet at all - I did wonder if I was using it right and I did check I had took the plastic cover off  Was really hoping this would work but doesn't seem to even on the soft bits



They do a "rougher" attachment for it marketed at men, my mum uses that one because she says the blue one isn't enough and the pink one is useless.  Both work fine for me, the men's one was a bit too rough for me being a delicate flower (so not!).  I do mine in a morning when I've just got up because my feet are super dry, if I try when they're a bit (ahem) moist it doesn't do the trick.  Maybe a chiropodist could sort it for you.  I can't stand people touching my feet but if I could I'd rock up there and let them do the hard work


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I didn't know that KC - will look into it and see if I can get one this weekend if I manage to venture out.  Thank you


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 26, 2014)

lucy123 said:


> I didn't know that KC - will look into it and see if I can get one this weekend if I manage to venture out.  Thank you



I noticed in boots today that's there's another new roller, this time it's green and is aimed at stubborn hard skin so that might be worth a look.  The one marketed at men is black, so there's a positive rainbow of options


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 27, 2014)

KC I cannot thank you enough -  I went into Boots yesterday and purchased the green roller and I now have beautiful baby soft feet!  I really cant believe it. It took me about ten minutes per foot and I feel well and truly pampered and so pleased my  xmas present works now!!

If anyone else is having issues with severe hard skin I truly do recommend this. It hasn't caused any nics or cuts or anything bad - just beautiful feet for the first time in a few years.  Used it on totally dry feet and plenty of moisturiser after. Now they are soft I can see how quickly they dry out.

Cant stop touching my feet now - hubby is amazed too!!

KC if you lived near me I would buy you a drink!!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 28, 2014)

lucy123 said:


> KC I cannot thank you enough -  I went into Boots yesterday and purchased the green roller and I now have beautiful baby soft feet!  I really cant believe it. It took me about ten minutes per foot and I feel well and truly pampered and so pleased my  xmas present works now!!
> 
> If anyone else is having issues with severe hard skin I truly do recommend this. It hasn't caused any nics or cuts or anything bad - just beautiful feet for the first time in a few years.  Used it on totally dry feet and plenty of moisturiser after. Now they are soft I can see how quickly they dry out.
> 
> ...



Yay!  I love mine, so glad it worked


----------

